# MIgrating to Australia



## Pitcha81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from Sri Lanka and got my Aussie PR September 2013. I am planning to migrate to Australia immediately and looking forward for your valuable comments for following queries?

My first pick is Sydney as I have observed that a basic job search would yield many vacancies in Sydney than other areas.

JOBS
I am a civil engineer (degree holder) by profession and carries 5 years experience with me, but willing to engage in any job initially (due to financial constrains). What are my chances of getting a job at any caliber at my arrival to Australia? Can I apply for jobs before moving to Aussie? Are there any chances that I might be selected (or atleast shortlisted for interviews) to a job without I am being physically there?

ACCOMODATION

What is the best method to sought accommodation in Australia? what is the cheapest method of accommodation? What sort of cost would be involved with accommodation?

COST OF LIVING

If I am moving to Australia without a job in hand, and expecting to survive until I find an employment, more than thinking of a lifestyle how much of money do you think I should carry with me? Suppose that lady luck doesn't have anything too bad against me, do you think I can start my life in Aussie with 3000 AUD

To be honest I am not financially stable and I hope my migration process will not drain me out! Can somebody please help me with my queries?

Thanks and best regards


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow 3k is very little to start out especially in Sydney. I don't think it's going to be enough.

I think the cheapest accommodation for you might be a hostel, taking the dormitory option where there could be like 10-12 beds. Just search for them online.

Once you've landed, you could check Gumtree for shared accommodation. No use in checking Gumtree from outside Australia, the site blocks out everything so your messages will never go through.

If you do shared accommodation, they could ask for a deposit, that's one chunk gone.

Then you need to factor in transportation. Trains and buses are expensive. If you spend a lot of time traveling to interviews, meeting agents then meeting employers... Your money will disappear fast. Mine sure did!

Then you need Internet access and a mobile number which are essential in job hunting.

The bills just add on fast I would be really nervous with 3k in my pocket.


----------



## Pitcha81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi yh31,

Thank you for the reply with some useful information.

The reason I picked Sydney is for the vast opportunities there so that the chances of finding any sort of job are high and its not that I strictly want to move there. 

If the situation is that you put oppotunites to one side of the scale and the cost of living to the other side and the latter rules then I don't see any justification to move there.

any suggestions for areas that are more suitable to start life in Australia?


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Pitcha,

Not sure how the job market is for the any kind of job type. Being overqualified might play at a disadvantage. 

Maybe others in the forum will have more knowledge on the market for entry level or data entry type. 

When you do land a job in your field, it will have made the move worth it for sure. It's really a leap of faith we all take.

Can't comment on other parts of Australia as I'm in Sydney.

Good luck to you!


----------



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Pitcha81;

I'm a civil engineer too, and my first approach to securing a job will be the same with you, i definitely won't insist on engineering first. My other reservations are also parallel to yours, as for the selection of the city or cost of living. I hope you would be able to work out things soon after your arrival to Avustralia. Wish you luck!


----------

